# Paph Leeanum - What to do with this ?



## NeoNJ (Sep 10, 2011)

I have a Paph. Leeanum .... multiple growths, and all I've been doing is watch the plant leaves turn yellow and "rust" colored. I have no idea what is going on with this Paph. I've already snipped off half the leaves of the plant.
I moved it out of bright light, gave it more shade, and it still is 'yellowing'.
I'm no overwatering the plant, it appears to dry out quickly, so I am baffled here.......


----------



## Marc (Sep 10, 2011)

Have you allready repotted it? Leeanum is a primary hybrid of insigne x spicerianum and has a reputation of being a vigurous grower.

I personally would start with repotting so you can asses how the roots look and put it in new medium.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 10, 2011)

Can you post a picture?


----------



## Shiva (Sep 11, 2011)

Have you checked for insects like spider mites?


----------



## NYEric (Sep 11, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


> Can you post a picture?



Watch out! You could get in trouble here!


----------



## NeoNJ (Sep 11, 2011)

Marc said:


> Have you allready repotted it? Leeanum is a primary hybrid of insigne x spicerianum and has a reputation of being a vigurous grower.
> 
> I personally would start with repotting so you can asses how the roots look and put it in new medium.



You were correct! I unpotted the plant, and it was totally saturated, with tons of dead roots. I trimmed the roots, and repotted the plant, and I think I should be able to save this Paph and get it going again....

Thanks for the advice !


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 12, 2011)

NeoNJ said:


> ....I'm no overwatering the plant, it appears to dry out quickly, so I am baffled here.......


Usually always a root problem, then look for spider mites & or mealies.


----------

